# New member from ASF



## Irishman75 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm Irishman over at ASF. Currently on test e 600 mg per week and 50 mg daily of proviron.


----------



## brazey (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Irishman75 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you brother


----------



## SeattlesBest (Feb 29, 2016)

Welcome to the wasteland of IMF.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Mar 1, 2016)

Welcome to IMF and feel free to pm me with any questions you may have. Good to have you!


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 3, 2016)

Same here welcome


----------



## Riles (Mar 3, 2016)

Welcome


----------

